# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  Περιστέρι Ουζμπεκιστάν άξαφνα στο μπαλκόνι μου (Θεσσαλονίκη) - Που να το δώσω;;;

## Δέσποινα

Καλησπέρα,

Κατοικώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη, και πριν από 5 ημέρες ήρθε ένα περιστέρι (έχει φτερά στα πόδια, μικρό ράμφος) στο μπαλκόνι μου. Ηταν ακίνητο για 2 μέρες και φοβισμένο. Του έδωσα ψωμάκι κ νερό.. κ μετά από 2 μέρες άρχισε δειλα δειλά να κάνει φτερουγίσματα στο μπαλκόνι. Πετάει αλλά ξαναγυρνάει και κρύβεται..

Είναι λίγο χτυπημένο (λείπουν ελάχιστα φτερα/τρίχωμα) στο σβέρκο, μάλλον πήγε να το αρπάξει κανά άλλο πουλί.. Ωστόσο μου φαίνεται οικόσιτο γιατί όταν έπαψε να με φοβάται, τρώει από το χέρι μου, με πλησιάζει, έρχεται κ χτυπά το τζάμι για να το ταίσω..

Ωστόσο, εγώ είμαι άσχετη από περιστέρια, ούτε ενδιαφέρομαι ή μπορώ να το κρατήσω. Δεν θέλω να το κατεβάσω κάτω γιατί θα το φάει καμιά γάτα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κρατήσω/φροντίσω άλλο.. Υπάρχει κάποιος ενδιαφερόμενος να έρθει να το πάρει ή να το πάω κάπου; Επισυνάπτω και φωτογραφία.

----------


## amastro

Καλό θα ήταν να βρεις στην περιοχή σου κάποιον που να εκτρέφει περιστέρια.
Οι περιστεράδες γνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους και θα μπορέσει ίσως να σου πει
ποιος έχει τέτοια ράτσα.

----------

